
Human fossils found in Morocco challenge our understanding of evolution - cmroanirgo
https://www.thevintagenews.com/2017/12/13/300000-year-old-human-fossils/
======
proginthebox
[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/07/science/human-fossils-
mor...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/07/science/human-fossils-morocco.html)

June 2017 news by NY Times.

They did not even change the photo I think.

------
mythrwy
So many breakthrough findings changing everything we know about human
evolution.

It's like JavaScript frameworks, I just can't keep up. Am waiting for the dust
to settle then will read the "final" article. (Or the one after that).

------
Charizma
Meanwhile, reptiles lived for 180 million years.

------
mangamadaiyan
"Challenge Evolution" seems to be a misleading title.

The actual title from TFA is "300,000-year-old human fossils found in Morocco
challenge our understanding of evolution".

Could one of the mods alter the title please?

~~~
cmroanirgo
Sorry about that, I couldn't include the full title in the submission. I
figured it was the best I could do, because if we challenge our understanding
of evolution, haven't we also challenged what evolution is? I'm happy with any
better suggestions though!

~~~
washadjeffmad
"New human fossils reframe our evolutionary history"

